# New hunter here



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone I am a new member my name is richard. I am finishing my hunters safety on sunday. I take I am limited to dusky grouse and snowshoe. I am trying to scout out a few places this weekend. I hiked up the canyon in bountiful cause I am familiar with that area. I didn't see to many animals. It got better the higher I got up, with only hiking in it's as long walk. I live in midvale so what other areas should I checck out this weekend? Any help is much appreciated thank you.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome Richard, your next step is to get the guidebooks from the DWR and read them. There is a wealth of info contained plus the rules and regulations you will need to know before you take to the field. The guidebooks can be obtained at any of the DWR offices, at all sporting good stores and online http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/ *Get them and read them!*


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the upland game and big game and guide books I should pick up the waterfowl book too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and good luck on passing the test!


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I have my small game permit finally. Still can't find a trace of any snowshoe hares. I am thinking about going searching for cottontails this weekend hopefully I can find something. I take it I will find cottontails in the same areas as jack rabbits?


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

This is irritating how do I know if a particularl place is legal hunting? So far no one can show a map of what is legal and what isn't legal. Does anyone know if mueller canyon above bountiful is legal to hunt in and if so what regulations it has? I found a great hunting spot off the trail by about 2 miles I saw maybe twenty in five hours.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Look to pages 31-37. It will tell you the season dates and open areas for different rabbits.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2012_pdfs/2012-13_upland-turkey_low.pdf

I can also save you some time...the whole state is open to rabbit hunting. Just make sure you are not on private land.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I bought one of the computerized land ownership maps and found it really helpful http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/store/computer-maps. I have not had issues with it being inaccurate yet, but have only had it for a couple of weeks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Machinist87 said:


> This is irritating how do I know if a particularl place is legal hunting? So far no one can show a map of what is legal and what isn't legal. Does anyone know if mueller canyon above bountiful is legal to hunt in and if so what regulations it has? I found a great hunting spot off the trail by about 2 miles I saw maybe twenty in five hours.


Usually but not always if you are on Forest Service or BLM land you are OK to hunt on it unless there are restrictions put on it and you can check with the local Forest Service office to see if there is or check with the county sheriffs office.

Now for snowshoes rabbits you are going to have to get real high in the conifer forest to find them and that usually means snowshoes for you or a snow machine to get you into them and then you really won't see that many. Cottontails are plentiful and good eating and that is what I would concentrate on.


----------



## Machinist87 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the quick replies. I know that hunting for dusky and ruffed grouse and cotton tail is statewide. Someone told me that mueller canyon might be a state park instead of federal land and closed to hunting so that is where I am stuck on. I contacted the local police department and got told they think it's federal land and okay to hunt but could not give me a definative answer.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

http://stateparks.utah.gov/parks

List of parks. Click on park to see rules/maps/etc.


----------

